# How many bags of shavings?



## JustMe22 (6 October 2009)

As the title says..how many bags of shavings do you go through per week? Or month, whatever's easiest. Just curious..trying to cost some things out.


----------



## hedgehog1 (6 October 2009)

We use 2 a week per horse. thats with no rubber matting and full muck out each day. 3 if they're really dirty !


----------



## Nosey (6 October 2009)

1 on a very good week usually 1 1/2 or 2. Messy mare on rubber mats - half bed with a full m/o every day.


----------



## jesterfaerie (6 October 2009)

Usually 2 - no rubber matting, deep bed and a full muck out every day.


----------



## JustMe22 (6 October 2009)

Ok, that sounds about right..somebody was telling me they use 25 bags a month..I was thinking 'Jesus..what, do they need to swim in the shavings?'


----------



## CrazyMare (6 October 2009)

1-2 a month, on mats. Mare who is beyond clean!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (6 October 2009)

Three each week when my mare was in, full bed at the back, rubber mats at the front.
She's quite wet, though, usually horses use about 2 per week, depending on time stabled, size, etc.
S


----------



## FFF (6 October 2009)

On semi-deep litter, one every two weeks


----------



## TelH (6 October 2009)

I have a 13hh pony and a mini shetland on shavings. They use approx 1 1/2 a week between them.


----------



## Cahill (6 October 2009)

i think it is also important to know how many you need to start off the bed.


----------



## JenHunt (6 October 2009)

I use 8 to set up the bed, then 1 or 2 per week per horse on a semi deep litter system.

no rubber mats. and 1 of them is really messy.


----------



## Toast (6 October 2009)

I use 1 per week... i refuse to put any more in, id be bankrupt if i did! though ideally id use two a week if i could afford it.
Thats on crappy little mats and a full muck out each day.
Oh! and i also put LWP underneath the shavings as hes a WET WET boy. This saves me money and bedding i find as i put about 1 and half stubbs scoops down on the mats each day, then his bed back on top 
x


----------



## Flibble (6 October 2009)

I use 1 a week and then randomly put an extra one in


----------



## Toast (6 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I use 1 a week and then randomly put an extra one in 

[/ QUOTE ]

So you use two a week?  
	
	
		
		
	


	








x


----------



## susannita (6 October 2009)

could easily see one of mine going through 25! He was on a pro yard on full livery for 8 days and they went through a bale a day!!! his bed still looked bogging. Mind you a I remeber having a very clean one on full livery and being charged for 4 bales a week  - turned out someone was pinching the bales and putting them down as having gone in his stable!

Thankfully i use mats with him at home and between both horses i am about 1 1/2 bales a week between them (about 9 a month between 2!)


----------



## Chestnutmare (6 October 2009)

well I've just moved Minnie to her new home and only needed to put down 2 bags to start bed off she is also on full matting, so she has nice big banks and nice sized bed, she is a very wet mare too...i guess I will go through about 1 a week (£7), so it's not too bad?...

Her stable is 11x11 I measured it last night when I layed her bed, perfect for a little 13.1hh...just perfect! ahhh


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 October 2009)

5 bales to start off an average stable ready for deep littering. When Sunny is in during the winter (about 16 hours a day) I use one bale every 6 days. That gives me the lushest deep litter bed you could ever imagine.


----------



## Flibble (7 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I use 1 a week and then randomly put an extra one in 

[/ QUOTE ]

So you use two a week?  
	
	
		
		
	


	








x 

[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Cheeky Monkey - nope randomly means the odd extra bale every couple of weeks usually if I am particularly pleased with him.


----------



## louisevictoria (7 October 2009)

6 bales to start with in each box (full bed no mats)

Mine are stabled every night and just get skipped out every day and a full muck out (remove all the wet) once a week when I put a new bale in each box (I have 2 horses)
Sometimes I can occasionally get away with not putting one in my geldings box as he is quite clean. 

So usually 2 a week for 2 horses


----------



## Rana (7 October 2009)

5 bales to start the bed (full bed on rubber mats) then use 2 in the first week, 1 a week after that, with an extra 1 a month for a top up.  Full muck out every day.  Horse is averagely clean but does add hay to her bed


----------



## Flibble (7 October 2009)

I'll be honest it has brobably taken me a couple of months to organise D's bed so that we are both happy with it and to minimise how Dirty he makes it. I think I have cracked it so far so good.

I did wonder about putting shavings in on a rolling pattern of days rather than every 7 but then when I thought about putting it in s spreadsheet and then sat down and did myself diagrams of rotating and digging out banks I realised that maybe I should get out more.


----------



## BayJosie (7 October 2009)

3 a week. With Mats. VERY messy mare. the other one has one a week.


----------



## Tiffany (7 October 2009)

My girl is on full livery, mucked out every day and they use 2 bales a week, sometimes more. Bed is small although spotlessly clean (no discoloured shavings) but she does have rubber mats.


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 October 2009)

1-2 bags per week, no mats and full muck out.
My boy poo's and wee's in the same spot so that comes out then the rest of the bed looks like a horse hasn't been in!


----------



## MDJO (9 October 2009)

one horse has about 1/2 bale a week, the other about 1 a week.  Both on rubber mats with wood pellets under their known wet bits.   Smaller flaked shavings are also more absorbent (greater surface area in any given volume) and as bales of shavings are sold by volume, i have found using a smaller flake shaving uses about half the amount that large flake would.


----------

